# Future of the Allroad



## av8tr (Oct 12, 2005)

Looking at purchasing a 2005 - dealers have a bunch left on the lots and are anxious to move them.
Any thoughts on what the future resale value of the AR is going to be like given the coming Q7 and Q5? I saw the concept AR that Audi put on display but they keep changing their mind as to whether they will bring it out or not.
Thoughts?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Future of the Allroad (av8tr)*

allroads are still fairly rare.... and with the deletion of the 2.7T, the used 2.7Ts are retaining their value excellently. 
personally, i've had offers to "buy back" my leased allroad from my dealer.


----------

